
Ask HN: What truely Smart Service / Product will you pay for? - yuhega
What apps, products or services are still dumb and you are willing to pay for them if they were smart?
======
ned7
A service that facilitates learning and guides users to optimize their
learning paths based on their current capabilities and the market needs.

------
sgslo
UX Design. It is something that I find very challenging, and I find it just as
challenging to find someone that I can delegate this to.

------
hashbackeach
Cyber Security?

